# Motorhome considerations



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't know if this is the right forum for this, but I didn't see anyplace better.

I'm looking to buy a motorhome for traveling to dog shows. Other than just general personal likes or dislikes, is there anything I should be considering specifically because I will be using it to transport and house dogs and all the show paraphernalia? Has anyone gotten a motorhome, only to wish that they had some particular feature?

If this is more properly in another section, please just let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

If you find one that gets more than 8 miles per gallon let me know. Big time gas hogs they are.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Smaller sized one is easier to fit in various sized lots and just maneuver in general. 
I hate hauling a trailer - I hate backing up.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Get one equipped with a generator and A/C also a Diesel engine if possible in the unit you can afford . There are all kinds of extras available limited only by your wallet


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Get one equipped with a generator and A/C also a Diesel engine if possible in the unit you can afford . There are all kinds of extras available limited only by your wallet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


What's the benefit of a Diesel engine? I was thinking of gas, just because you can buy that everywhere.

I'm also wondering if there's any feature that the dogs need. I'm wondering about space for crates and tie downs. Is bigger better for the space of staying overnight with critters, or is smaller better for maneuvering at different shows? Carpet or tile? How the heck do you live for a weekend in an RV with two people and three or four dogs? Can you create a giant ex pen around the side of the motorhome for an area to hang out in and keep dogs?

I've never done the motorhome thing, and haven't even really paid much attention to the sea of motorhomes surrounding every show. What do I need to know?


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a 25 foot older motorhome that we aquired from my parents in law. It has a sofa in the back corner adjacent to the kitchen and bathroom with the table clser to the door and an over the cab queen bed. I like this layout as I prefer to sleep up top and the sofa can be extended and the cushions removed as a place to put crates.

As part of my job at a service dog kennel I used to have to take intact male and female labs/goldens out of town overnight to a vet who donated her time to x-ray hips and elbows. I used to take 4 dogs at a time. Two full size crates would fit on the sofa area secured and I could get a third in if folded down the table. It was cramped but it worked well. I would crate and rotate the intact males/females. This was only one night and the new RV's with slide outs would make it even easier to pop out some folding crates when you are stopped.

I do wish we had a diesel engine...our RV is a total gas hog! Plus we need to do a lot of maintenance as it is old.

Good luck finding an RV that suits your needs!

Jenn, Murphy and Sassy Saffron


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Ah! That's a helpful post, thanks!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Diesel generally gets better mileage and have stronger pulling power for going up hills. But fewer places to get gas. A gasoline coach will generally be less expensive. Some motorhomes allow you to fill fuel from either side, which can be convenient if the gas station you have to use is small or has limited access. Also, the larger the fuel capacity, the less often you have to fill.

I would recommend hard surface flooring rather than carpet with dogs. We have a 5th wheel, and things can get messy. If you buy new, or used, do a thorough walk-thru, as motorhomes are kind of like Detroit vehicles from the old days--lots of quality control issues.

As far as dogs go, look for an open floor plan, with plenty of slide-outs so you have room for your crates. Some have washer and dryers. 

There are some bargains out there because of all the repossessed coaches if you will consider buying used.

Setting up an X-pen outside would depend on the location you are parked. We go to an RV park a few times a year, and usually hook Max up to a tie-out when we are outside. But we only have one dog.

You might try renting a motorhome for a weekend and trying it out.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

We get better than 8 mpg, more like 12, but we have a truck/trailer, not a motorhome. My husband keeps saying a motorhome would be easier to back up. We've also heard that two axles are easier to back up than one axle.

Our trailer is 16', so probaby not big enough for your needs. It's just right for 2 adults and a golden. Once we are in the trailer, Casper thinks it's a giant crate, and adjusts his activity to match. He sleeps in a crate at home. In the trailer, we make up the dinnette cushions into his bed at night. He sleeps there until the second we roll over in the morning and then he tries to jump on the bed. Sometimes he succeeds. :uhoh:

One of the best things about the trailer is that it is familiar to the dog no matter where we go. At the end of the day, no matter how we've messed with his schedule, he falls right back into his routine at the trailer.

A/C and heat depend on where you live. We live in Western Washington and are glad we have both in the trailer. Eastern Washington is pretty hot! The heater is not quite strong enough to keep the place toasty, and it's really noisy. Really, really noisy.

Also investigate what power is available at the dog shows. I've read that group events like that only supply a minimal amount of power, not enough to run things like the AC, heater, frig, TV, hair dryer, etc. For that, you'll need to carry a generator big enough for the job, and you'll need to be aware of what hours you can run the generator. 

We just got our trailer this summer, when Casper was a year old. We're having a lot of fun with it. It is a bunch of work. It needs the same maintenance as a house (it has all the same systems). Not sure where you live, but if you live in a cold climate, you have to winterize it.

If you have a lot of gear, check around for how much storage you get. I got the small trailer to keep things simple. I don't want to spend the weekend with a bunch of stuff. We went on vacation to California for 17 days in the trailer thus summer. I didn't feel crowded or that I was missing anything at all. And when the dog got so, so sick, it was nice to have a familiar retreat.

Doggie specifics. Casper has his own drawer of stuff. He sleeps on the dinnette. He brings in a lot of dirt. The floor of the trailer is really, really cold, even for a golden. I wish we had a stronger screen door. Casper hasn't tried to crash it open, but it would be trivially easy if he ever tried.

There are forums for RVs, too.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Some motorhomes are really tall off the ground and can make passing down crates and xpens a real pain. Make sure you have a awning those are great at the show as you can set up outside it gives you shade, rain block etc. Some of the motorhomes have a back door that opens into a large, think of closet like area those are better for storing the crates, dog table and xpens and the like. Slides add expense and weight so keep that in mine but I could not go camping with all the dogs and kids without one lol. They do make Toyhauler motor homes that are made to put motobike or the like in and those work great for showing.

We have 5th wheel toyhauler and I can set up like six crates back there in ours, I see quite a few of the motorhome toyhaulers at our local shows


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We're in the market as well so I'm interested to hear responses. My friend has a huge PaceArrow and it really is a nice way to go to dog shows. We went to the National in it and was very roomy with 4 people & 6 dogs. We laid the table down and you can fit 3 crates in that space. (Well, in this motorhome anyway). Outside storage was great and very important.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't know anything about motorhomes so I can't picture what you're describing, but it sounds like the kind of thing we're looking for. We don't need to house 4 people and 6 dogs, just 2 people and 3 dogs, but I'm very tall and like the idea of "very roomy." 

We are looking for a used one. Preferably with a couple of slide-outs, for that "very roomy" feeling. And also plenty of space for crates and for living when not showing. An awning is a great idea. I hadn't thought of that, but it sounds like a necessity. Wood or tile floors rather than carpet sounds like a good idea. The whole thing about being very high loading and unloading is a consideration because I am ancient and not gettin' any younger!  But none of the online photos or descriptions seem to address that. If anyone has a good make or model to look for, I'd love to hear about that.

I saw a used 36' Fleetwood that is a Class A (meaning it's kind of like a bus, where the driving and living areas are connected) that sounds pretty good, and we might go look at it. My biggest insecurity is that I don't really know what I'm looking for.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Diesel fuel is widely available in the areas that I travel, as are truck stops. Diesel gets better mileage, but it is also more expensive to repair or get worked on (my son was a diesel mechanic).

Renting would be an awesome option, but most of the rental places specifically exclude pets (I looked into it when we were deciding between a lake house and a motorhome).

Don't get one without a rearview camera and automatic levelers.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.rvweb.com/rvimgs/four_winds/1098300968529/2005_chateau_sport_rear_garage.jpg
this is a picture of the type of rear storage that I have seen, those I have talked too love the storage.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.rvweb.com/rvimgs/four_winds/1084305112415/2004_four_winds_express_24g_rear_garage.jpg
this shows another style, some call it rear outside storage some call it a garage all though it is not one you can drive into like a toyhauler style
These come in pull trailers and in motorhomes


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

a Class A with garage so you can see. You can find older used models and different style garages most acess from inside too like ours
RV Trader Insider - Official blog of RV Trader.com: 2009 Canyon Star 3920 by Newmar offers room for toys and more living space


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Things to think about, have a generator, they are expensive to add later even if the unit is plumbed with one. They come in handy for the shows listen to it run some are very loud you want one of the quiet one. You can hear them all but you don't want to be chased out of your own place running one. Most motorhomes have them that can run on fuel or propane. think about length how familar is the driver with running something that long. You don't want to buy something so big its hard to get around in it. Once you are out and about that is your source of transport so if you want to go to the store you have to tear down and take it unless you pull a car behind. For insurance motorhomes are more expensive then a pull trailer because they have an engine and it will need full coverage if you get a loan. But if you use them alot you can write them off or you used to be able to as a second home. Visability some have better visability then others sit in the seat as a driver to get an idea. Does it have a back up camera very useful! Understorage is it easy access the doors open well and close easily. Some have very heavy doors and can be ackward to open but most are good so check.

If gas watch the miles sometimes low miles on a older unit is not always the greatest as it may have sat around a lot. If it did was it stored in dry storage, garaged or gas motors don't like to sit around. What kind of roof does it have membrane or metal. Roofs can dry out over time and if metal they require reqular maintence for sealing them. Disels can have a lot of miles and still run strong, they also are better on hills and for towing. More expensive to work on but they can last for years and years of heavy towing. And we never have problem finding diesel for our truck.
have any unit inspected before purchase by outside person, check tires, check the roof for any dry rot, the inside ceiling for any stains that may show they had a leak. Have the generator run, motor gas or diesel inspected. You may pay a bit to have a mechanic go over it but it can save you thousands. My MIL had everything checked but the roof and it turned out to be toast took my husband hours to fix it. Have the title checked, look for crashes, flood damage lots of flood vehicals got moved around after Katrina, it is already showing up here in WA for vehicals from Sandy.

On flooring if it has carpet but is otherwise what you are looking for you can have it replaced with wood laminate, my friends just had a regular flooring guy do it for their very expensive coach and you could not tell it was not factory. You have to go thin. Also check that the fridge is in good repair to replace one can run you about 1500 to 2000 easy.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

One last things Class A are taller, C are some of the shortest


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Dana,

You should check out our friend Jodi's motorhome at the next show she is at....I will find out when and where. Her motorhome is a Class A, has a queen sized bed in the back and a sofabed (with an air mattress in it) in the front. It has slideouts in the bedroom and main room so it's very good sized. She took out the kitchen table and put 2 crates in and another crate easily fits on the ground in the living room area. It's carpet/tile and I think that's perfect. The dogs don't slip and slide all over the place and it is cozier than all tile/wood IMO.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks! I hope she will be at the Costa Mesa show. That sounds like exactly the kind of motorhome we've been fantasizing about.


----------

